# Two Male Rats Free to a Good Home - VA



## Ratmaus (May 23, 2011)

Sadly, I cannot keep my two rats, Sprite and Nibbles, anymore. We are running low on money and just can't afford anything right now. Also, we do not have the time to give them much playtime. They are both about 5 months old. One is an albino and the other is black capped. They are friendly, healthy, and good with children.

If there is anyone willing to take them in, please pm me. They come with their cage- which is MUCH too small, being another reason we can't keep them as we can't afford a bigger cage- and any cage accessories, along with what is left of their food (their food isn't the healthiest as we can't afford healthy food either  ).

I live in Northern VA. It would be best if you could come and pick them up but if you can't, I'm sure we can arrange something. 

Thanks


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

They're adorable. It's a shame you can't keep them. Be careful when you put "free to a good home" because a lot of people won't care how cute they are, they will still take them to feed snakes. An adoption application will help with that, or even a home check if it's possible.


----------



## Ratmaus (May 23, 2011)

Should I ask for a small adoption fee? Just to make sure they go as PET homes?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

You could. No one is going to pay $20 and then want to lug their cage, food, and everything with them if they're just going to feed them to a snake.


----------

